# What did you do this weekend?



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Saturday I went to the grocery. I've been trying to stock up and my cabinets were getting too crowded, so I organized several cabinets including emptying and disinfecting with a Lysol solution.

Today I cleaned my guinea cage and the litter boxes. I'm still taking trash out of my basement. I'm going to go take another 8 or so bags out today. I'm also working on laundry. After I get all the laundry caught up I have to wash the winter clothes that were in storage. (If they were clean when we put them away 6 months ago, why do they smell horrible now? Does anyone have any tricks on how to keep clothes in short-term storage from smelling?) I also plan to fill the dehydrator with apple slices today (<- I'm hoping that posting it here will help motivate me to actually do it.)

What did you do this weekend?


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I worked Friday, Noon to 11pm. Saturday 1pm to 10pm, and today 6:30am to 2pm. But in between working, I've done 3 loads of wash, cooked liver for my dog (it will last several days), cleaned out the cat box, paid a few bills, wiped down all counters & stove, and washed up all the dishes. It doesn't seem like much, but really it is.... 

I now have 2 days off, I've got a list started!!!!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Me and my sister had our last yard sale for the year. We have done around 5 of them so far this year. Just a day here and there not an entire weekend or anything. I made around $9 this one. Not much but our goal is to get rid of stuff not really to make a lot of money.

After each one I packed up a box of stuff for the Salvation Army of stuff that would not sell, and we threw away anything broken or junky. Right now because this is the last one we are doing my trunk is filled & I can stop at one after work to dump it off.

I feel like I got at least a layer of stuff out of the house here and this winter I can concentrate on purging and condencing even more.

My sister got rid of a lot more than I did. She had a lot of baby stuff that sold really well. She got a lot of sorting done thru her entire teeny house. So did I actually.

One thing that sold really well for me were some house plants I potted in yougurt cups from when I thinned the 2 that I have. I had about 40 of them and got rid of them all for a quarter each. Pure profit of around $10 for a summer. Hey its money . 
I was glad when the last 2 went, of course the uglyest of the bunch. I was worried I was going to have to tie a note to them and abandon them in front of a store or something LOL. Next year if we do this again I am deffinatly going to have some more plants ready. Im already saving yougurt cups.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

All I got done this weekend was the Farmer's Market and work. I'm off today though and have to move some hay. Then I'm going grocery shopping!! I'll have to clean the 'frige and freezer, and reorganize the pantry, but I'm really excited.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds like you all had productive weekends! I didn't get nearly as much done this weekend as I was hoping, as I have an ear infection, and it slowed me down more than I expected!

Saturday I got 15 pints of green beans canned, cleaned out the 2 drawers in the bathroom and scrubbed the ceiling fan in there (it was driving me crazy, so glad I got to it) and pretty much vegged out the rest of the day.

Sunday DH cut some timbers for me so I got another veggie garden bed built ready to be filled. I finished cleaning out the trailer of composted cattle manure and topped off what beds I could, and topped those with the rest of the pile of grass that was in front of the gate, so we can get the trailer out of the garden. I caught up the dishes, cleared off the kitchen table, swept the floor, and washed 3 loads of laundry. One load of towels is folded on the kitchen table and one load is still in the dryer waiting for me to finish.  My afternoon was interrupted with a trip to my DMom's with DH, to show a guy what trees need to be topped and take her a long awaited burn barrel. So some things were crossed off the long term "To Do" list this weekend as well.

Tonight I have to finish up the abandoned laundry, and take care of paying some bills. After that I need to join Red Tartan in getting some clothes out of storage, as the weather is suppose to be quite a bit cooler this week. I'm sure they will need washed as well, as I don't have the answer to her question, either!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Jeepers, lickcreek, you act like 15 pints of green beans is nothing! LOL. I canned for the first time on Friday. I spent about 5 hours of my time for 3 quarts of applesauce! I'm not sure I can actually eat the applesauce. It took so long to can them that I just want to look at them now. I sure hope I get faster as I do it more. I've always wanted to can. I still have TONS of apples to process. I didn't get the apples in the dehydrator yesterday. I'll do it as soon as I submit this post. Now... How long can I stretch this post?...

I'm going, I'm going...


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL! Green beans are no where near the work that applesauce is! All I really did was pick them, albeit with the help of Toad the Wonderdog...not...tip them, snap them, jar them and pretty much wait on the canner to do it's thing. Although the last 5 jars I did run through the frencher, as they were a bit larger than I prefer for snap beans, and there has been a long standing debate in my house on which way they "taste better!" They are the same green bean, for heaven's sake... okay back on topic!

Good luck with those apples. Sure wish I had that problem! My apples didn't produce much this year, and DMom no longer has one. It was pretty much a "sauce" apple. I am running low on pie filling and would LOVE to have apples for that.. so... you go girl!!! You'll get faster. Really you will!


----------



## green5acres (Aug 13, 2004)

After I get all the laundry caught up I have to wash the winter clothes that were in storage. (If they were clean when we put them away 6 months ago, why do they smell horrible now? Does anyone have any tricks on how to keep clothes in short-term storage from smelling?) I also plan to fill the dehydrator with apple slices today (<- I'm hoping that posting it here will help motivate me to actually do it.)


I put my winter clothes in totes with a few bars of unwrapped soap bars, works like a charm ,and I keep the totes in the shed all summer. I do the same with the summer clothes.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

green5acres, I will give the soap a try when I pack away my summer clothes. Does it have to be a deoderant soap? I use homemade soap that is very lightly scented. Would that work? I do have some commercial soap, again very lightly scented that I could use, and wouldn't be opposed to purchasing some if it would alleviate the laundry burden at season's end.


----------

